# To the EXCLUSION OF ALL OTHERS ?



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi guys,
I'm wondering what it means if they say: ' You and your partner have a shared life together to the EXCLUSION OF ALL OTHERS ? (Form 47SP for partner visa application)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Helene (Jul 5, 2014)

It means you are with your partner and only your partner - no other relationships, whether emotional or physical


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Helene is correct. To put it in context, the phrase is used in the Australian Marriage Act to help define marriage as a union between two people, one man and one woman. In the immigration context, a relationship to the exclusion of others means commitment between two people only (so polygamy and polyamory do not qualify as 'to the exclusion of all others').


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys, I understand it a lot better now


----------

